# Tegu only passing Urates



## JerryTheTegu (Jan 18, 2014)

My Tegu has been on a grounded turkey and beef liver diet for the past two weeks, but recently last week he stopped pooping and only passes his urates. Is this normal?


----------



## JerryTheTegu (Jan 18, 2014)

Bump, really need help


----------



## millyme11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Have you tried rubbing his belly in the bath? Or feeding him an egg? Mine tends to poop after eating egg


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jan 31, 2014)

That is a really poor diet and with a diet like that he would most likely have really runny poop, which you may be missing if it soaks into the substrate? I highly suggest changing up the diet and adding in some whole prey.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 5, 2014)

@SnakeCharmr728 said it pretty well, chances are you're missing it because it's just being absorbed by the substrate. If you don't mind me asking, why has he been on that diet for the last two week? The dates add up, 2 weeks on that diet and 1 week into it you just notice urates.


----------

